# Profibus Messung



## repök (9 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche eine firma die mir equipment zur profibus messung vermietet. weiss da irgend jemand einen?


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2011)

repök schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche eine firma die mir equipment zur profibus messung vermietet. weiss da irgend jemand einen?



Könntest hier mal anfragen: http://www.indu-sol.com/de/index.html


----------



## repök (9 Mai 2011)

*ja die vermieten...*

jau ralle, ich hatte mich nicht getraut da anzufragen. aber die vermieten ihr zeuges.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (25 Mai 2011)

hallo

ich führe solche Messungen durch. 
Mit dem Equpment ist es nicht getan. Einige Lehrgänge braucht man schon.

Wenn es in meinem Aktionsradius ist, bitte melden.

Übrigens die Kosten incl. Protokoll bei mir sind niedriger als man denkt. 

Gruß

Lupo


----------



## IVG Göhringer (25 Mai 2011)

Guten Tag,

wir bieten vielfältige Dienstleistungen rund um Feldbussysteme 
wie Profibus.

Dazu gehören neben den Messungen und Maßnahmen vor Ort 
auch Schulungen. Wir arbeiten europaweit.

Eine erste Aussage ist auch mit unserem Profibus Quick Tester 
P-QT 10 möglich.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (25 Mai 2011)

*Leihe von Profibustestern*

Diese Fa. leiht alle Tester auch aus und hilft auch bei der Fehlersuche. 

http://www.i-v-g.de/


----------

